
China adopts cyber security law in face of overseas opposition - sasas
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-parliament-cyber-idUSKBN132049
======
sasas
A translation of the draft -

[http://chinalawtranslate.com/%E3%80%8A%E7%BD%91%E7%BB%9C%E5%...](http://chinalawtranslate.com/%E3%80%8A%E7%BD%91%E7%BB%9C%E5%AE%89%E5%85%A8%E6%B3%95%E3%80%8B%E8%8D%89%E6%A1%88-%E4%B8%89%E6%AC%A1%E5%AE%A1%E8%AE%AE%E7%A8%BF%EF%BC%88%E5%85%A8%E6%96%87%EF%BC%89/?lang=en)

